# Floppy rabbit syndrome



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

A few years back I had a rabbit called Sugar. One morning I went out and he was completely paralyzed from the neck down. I rushed him up to the vets in tears, so much so I didn't even put him in his carrier and when I finally got into the vets all I could get out was 'he's turned into a beanie baby'. The vet said it was floppy rabbit syndrome and kept him overnight. He had to completely learn how to walk again, not made any easier by biscuit who dug a hole at the bottom of the ramp from their cage which he fell head first into! 

At the time I didn't question the vet but my memory was jogged the other day when I was telling my partner about sugar getting this 'floppy rabbit syndrome' and a few months later turning out to be a boy instead of a girl like my vet had told me (a shock finding 2 baby rabbits when you paid a vet to tell you they were both girls!). 

The vet at the time said he didn't know what could have caused it. I did some searching the other day to prove to my partner it was an actual condition and apparently a lot of people don't believe it to be an actual diagnostic. He got better, but then when we found biscuits babies we got him neutered and he didn't survive. 

Does anyone know what floppy-rabbit-syndrome is? Is it possible that he got EC?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Many things can cause "floppy rabbit syndrome"

EC
Plant toxins
Nutritional muscular dystrophy
Spinal cord damage
Cardiovascular disease
and a couple of others that I can't think of 

"Floppy rabbit syndrome" is normally diagnosed when the vet doesn't know what the actual prognosis is.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you. I'm still not sure which of those it could have been because him and Biscuit used to do everything together and she was fine. Even down to eating the same things. I still don't understand why she has always done this, but it doesn't matter who shes been bonded with, if you offer them a piece of broccoli each, or anything for that matter, she'll always want the piece the other rabbit is eating 

We've changed vets since anyway. Sugar was the second rabbit to have problems after being neutered. We assumed that our nethie died because of his size, but when it happens twice and you also find out your vet doesn't know how to sex rabbits but will happily charge you for it (and then ask if you want him to sex the baby rabbits!), it's time to switch. knowing him he probably thought they were females and took out their kidneys! :glare:


----------

